# Substitute for dog conditioner?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

When I took Ruby to the groomer back in January, she had an allergic reaction to the shampoo and conditioner the groomer used, so when I go back in a week I want to bring my own stuff. I already have a hypoallergenic shampoo from tropiclean, but I cant find any hypoallergenic conditioners. Could I use coconut oil as a substitute, or would that be too greasy?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Do you even need the conditioner? Mine have always just been bathed with shampoo whether it be one I bought or the one at my do it yourself groomer.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

When I bathe her at home, I just use the shampoo. But it would be nice to get her conditioned when she goes to the groomer. I loved the results from the groomer, Ruby was so soft and shiny, especially thanks to the high velocity dryer. But it would be nice to somehow nourish her hair after the shampooing, I just cant find any hypoallergenic conditioners. And it's quite expensive to get her groomed, so I want my moneys worth lol.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I heard that acv works really well as a conditioner. I have never tried this myself.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I use just a tiny bit on my smooth collie and it makes her shine even more. Plus it smells so good, I just rub a tiny bit in my hands and rub it into their coats not just on top. DO NOT use a lot or she will be greasy! for a while. Just a dab.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Kat said:


> When I bathe her at home, I just use the shampoo. But it would be nice to get her conditioned when she goes to the groomer. I loved the results from the groomer, Ruby was so soft and shiny, especially thanks to the high velocity dryer. But it would be nice to somehow nourish her hair after the shampooing, I just cant find any hypoallergenic conditioners. And it's quite expensive to get her groomed, so I want my moneys worth lol.


I understand. Maybe this time you could ask for the ingredients and research them in between this grooming and the next grooming and use Liz's or OnyxDog's suggestion this time.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Liz said:


> I use just a tiny bit on my smooth collie and it makes her shine even more. Plus it smells so good, I just rub a tiny bit in my hands and rub it into their coats not just on top. DO NOT use a lot or she will be greasy! for a while. Just a dab.


The coconut oil?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I could be wrong, but I heard that acv works really well as a conditioner. I have never tried this myself.


I use this on myself every now and then when I remember as I don't use commercial conditioner as my hair doesn't seem to need it. I put about 1/8th cup ACV into a 250ml/1 cup bottle or jug and top up with warm water and pour over my head after shampooing. Massage it in for 30 seconds being careful not to get any in your eyes and rinse off. Returns your hair to its natural pH and gets rid of any build up of hair product and makes the hair really soft...well it does me. It does have a slight vinegar smell but it doesn't last.

Getting back to thread, not sure how it would work on dogs?


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

After I shampoo (Earthbath) and rinse, I spray my dogs down with half ACV and half water in a spray bottle (be careful of eyes). I let it sit for a few min on the skin and then rinse. It works great, it leaves them so shiny and soft, I've heard that some dogs may get a little dry a day or two later (hasn't been my experience), but if it was a little drying I would think you could just rub a tiny amount of coconut oil into the coat. I also use a very tiny amount of coconut oil on occasion on their coats which also makes them shiny.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My boys have very dry skin, especially Scotty. He gets all "powdery" looking. I never found a conditioner that helped so I used baby oil. Just rubbed some into their coats and skin. It does leave them a little "greasy" feeling (doesn't last long, maybe a day) but that might be because of the amount I use. Although, the feeling was most noticeable on their "hairless" areas. I used coconut oil once. They didn't really feel greasy but it also didn't seem to "moisturize" as well either.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A dab of coconut oil is fantastic for conditioning skin and cost. Remember a little goes a long way, and if you overdo it, it will leave them greasy. 
I love love love coconut oil for just about everything you can imagine! Lol.


----------

